# Non DWA holders trying to buy DWA



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

when you are selling your snakes, do you get many emails like "no one else has to know" sort of thing?


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

I bet.....and i bet there are a large amount that turn a blind eye and sell them too


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

your papers please! show me your papers!:lol2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Any keeper that would do so has a blatant disregard for the hobby, his/her license, the animals, the person buying the snake, and is just generally a selfish money grabbing **** in my opinion. The licensing system, though it is flawed, is there for a reason.


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah its not uncommon, just people who dont have the skills or knowledge to get DWA try to get ahold of 'em anyway they can, not realising how difficult not to mention how dangerous it really is!


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> Any keeper that would do so has a blatant disregard for the hobby, his/her license, the animals, the person buying the snake, and is just generally a selfish money grabbing **** in my opinion. The licensing system, though it is flawed, is there for a reason.


unfortunately there are plenty of people around like this in all walks of life. Im sure venomous keepers arent without their fair share.


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Lets just say you did get hold of a DWA snake, without a license, then got bitten and end up in hospital, then your in for some double sh*t really. Firstly the suffering of the bite, followed by all the likely questions as to why you have a venomous snake in the first place. This is bound to uncover the fact you are keeping it illegally and then you get a whopping fine when you get out of hospital.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

just out of interest how do you go about getting a dwa licence?


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

Contact your local council and dont mention it on here lol


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Richcymru said:


> Lets just say you did get hold of a DWA snake, without a license, then got bitten and end up in hospital, then your in for some double sh*t really. Firstly the suffering of the bite, followed by all the likely questions as to why you have a venomous snake in the first place. This is bound to uncover the fact you are keeping it illegally and then you get a whopping fine when you get out of hospital.


Sorry but how do you work out that?

Having been bitten in the past whilst doing conservation work I attended hospital and they were not the slightest bit interested in how I came by a bite.

As I've stated on another thread the medical staff have NO interest other than making sure both you as the patient and them as the ones sorting you out are not in danger.

Patient *confidentiality *should be applied by the medical staff and attending hospital has nothing to do with the police or anyone else (see also my comments on the other recent thread on hot bites)

I doubt whether Joe Bloggs who may have bought a "hot" without a DWAL, gets tagged and goes to hospital is going to admit he has been illegally keeping "hots" to the medical staff, its just not going to happen.

_BTW I'm not supporting the idea, just making an observation!_


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

slippery42 makes a very good point - and id just like to say how much your sig makes me giggle... :mrgreen:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> slippery42 makes a very good point - and id just like to say how much your sig makes me giggle... :mrgreen:


Ahhhh but does it relate to a bite from a critter or from my wife who would be and has been real ticked when I've been bitten?

I know which one goes on and on and on the longest.....bless her!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Ahhhh but does it relate to a bite from a critter or from my wife who would be and has been real ticked when I've been bitten?
> 
> I know which one goes on and on and on the longest.....bless her!


:roll2:

im yet to find anyone who will put up with me :whistling2: sounds like you got an understanding one! :no1:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> :roll2:
> 
> im yet to find anyone who will put up with me :whistling2: sounds like you got an understanding one! :no1:


I'm a lucky Guy..........hot snakes in the house, two holidays on my own every year (anywhere) and she's put up with me for 30 years!!!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I'm a lucky Guy..........hot snakes in the house, two holidays on my own every year (anywhere) and she's put up with me for 30 years!!!



ill take a packet of whatever your using on her!! :lol2:
congrats!!


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

rohypnol? lol


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

hysteria_uk said:


> rohypnol? lol


I'll tell her and she'll track you down!:lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> :roll2:
> 
> im yet to find anyone who will put up with me :whistling2: sounds like you got an understanding one! :no1:


 
hmmm................I think I know someone who would


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> hmmm................I think I know someone who would



:flrt:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> I'm a lucky Guy..........hot snakes in the house, two holidays on my own every year (anywhere) and she's put up with me for 30 years!!!


is she made by carlsberg?


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

paulrimmer69 said:


> is she made by carlsberg?


 this quote just made my day thats great :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## PureBrit (Sep 30, 2008)

Richcymru said:


> Lets just say you did get hold of a DWA snake, without a license, then got bitten and end up in hospital, then your in for some double sh*t really. Firstly the suffering of the bite, followed by all the likely questions as to why you have a venomous snake in the first place. This is bound to uncover the fact you are keeping it illegally and then you get a whopping fine when you get out of hospital.


If you get out of hospital


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Richcymru said:


> Lets just say you did get hold of a DWA snake, without a license, then got bitten and end up in hospital, then your in for some double sh*t really. Firstly the suffering of the bite, followed by all the likely questions as to why you have a venomous snake in the first place. This is bound to uncover the fact you are keeping it illegally and then you get a whopping fine when you get out of hospital.


:bash::bash::bash: no no no


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

If I am selling a DWA I always ask for their papers. It will only harm the hobby if someone dies.


----------



## nocturnalbynature (Oct 24, 2008)

would you have to inform your council when you sell a hot? or when you breed a pair? since suddenly you have 11 instead of 2 lol. might be a dumb question but meh.. ill ask it. 

Edit: saying that would you have to when buying one from someone else?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

nocturnalbynature said:


> would you have to inform your council when you sell a hot? or when you breed a pair? since suddenly you have 11 instead of 2 lol. might be a dumb question but meh.. ill ask it.
> 
> Edit: saying that would you have to when buying one from someone else?


There is no requirement to inform anyone when you sell a snake, if your numbers increase then you would need to amend your licence


----------



## nocturnalbynature (Oct 24, 2008)

ah ok. cheers


----------

